

What Is Escapism? How Does It Cost Me? - wallflower
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2009/11/08/what-is-escapism-how-does-it-cost-me/

======
rdtsc
I think the goal is to find work that minimizes the need for escapist
entertainment. I might be lucky but I consider my job to be fun. In other
words I consider programming and problem solving to be fun, and just lucked
out and found someone to pay me for it. Sometimes even when I go home I still
think about work problems. I certainly don't have to and it is not related to
deadlines, it is just what I enjoy doing. Is my employer getting more work-
time from me without paying over-time? - Yes, but I don't feel exploited or
forced to do it.

------
Asmodeus
By these metrics, I never indulge in escapist entertainment. That can't be
right; either I'm incredibly wise, or else the description is incomplete.

